# using TLS support with ncftp

## DoMuS_MaXiMuS

Hi,

 I have an FTP server running with glFtpD 2.00 and I want to connect to it with my other boxes using ncftp.  I am able to connect just fine if TLS is DISABLED in glFtpD.  However, if I enable TLS and try to connect, I am denied access and it tells me to "use secure access."  I know that ncftp supports TLS, but I am not sure how to use TLS with it from the command line because I am assuming it does not automatically try to use TLS when connecting.  Is there some option or flag I use on the command line?  So far, I have connected using:

ncftp -u username -p password -P port (address)

Any help is appreciated!  :Wink: 

----------

## DoMuS_MaXiMuS

can anyone help?  :Sad: 

----------

